# $ Cash tippers $



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

I always put a dollar sign ($) in the notes 📝 when I get a cash tip. That’s how I don’t accidentally downrate a pax when I review my fares at the end of my shift. It only takes 2 seconds to type in. Sadly I only have to do that once every couple of days with all the Scrooge’s out there this holiday season.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

You keep notes on each ride?


----------



## Elmo Burrito (Feb 3, 2017)

What market are you in where you can go back and down rate a pax long after the ride? As far as I know that option was taken away a couple years ago.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Elmo Burrito said:


> What market are you in where you can go back and down rate a pax long after the ride? As far as I know that option was taken away a couple years ago.


Could be Lyft? You have 24 hours to rate on Lyft.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

losiglow said:


> You keep notes on each ride?


I don't keep notes on each ride. Only a $ sign for cash tippers or "rude" for anyone that I give 2 stars or lower. I just want to make sure the one and two stars stick. The majority of low fares that don't tip I just 3 star with nothing written in the notes.

Yes I only drive for Lyft. I should've mentioned that. We have 24 hours to rate the deadbeats .


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

O-Side Uber said:


> I don't keep notes on each ride. Only a $ sign for cash tippers or "rude" for anyone that I give 2 stars or lower. I just want to make sure the one and two stars stick. The majority of low fares that don't tip I just 3 star with nothing written in the notes.
> 
> Yes I only drive for Lyft. I should've mentioned that. We have 24 hours to rate the deadbeats .


I rather get 1 starred by you then give you a tip, you and lyft deserve each other.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

so glad Uber doesn't allow drivers to downrate for no tip. omg.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

SHalester said:


> so glad Uber doesn't allow drivers to downrate for no tip. omg.


Are you being sarcastic? There are Uber drivers who downrate if pax don't give a cash tip. There are numerous threads about it, if you do a search for it.

I'm NOT one of them. I DON'T downvote for no tip.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Invisible said:


> Are you being sarcastic?


Always. but cash tips I"m guessing is far far far far less than in app tips. if uber drivers could rate way AFTER THE FACT, they would abuse the ability as noted here in this forum. NO biggie, I ignore pax ratings; they mean nothing. If I drove I night I might adjust that a bit.....


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

SHalester said:


> Always. but cash tips I"m guessing is far far far far less than in app tips. if uber drivers could rate way AFTER THE FACT, they would abuse the ability as noted here in this forum. NO biggie, I ignore pax ratings; they mean nothing. If I drove I night I might adjust that a bit.....


Yes, but I've read several times on here how Uber drivers will give a 1 if no cash tip. I don't understand since for one as you noted many tips come later in the app.

I ignore ratings, too. I follow my gut instinct.

Edited...I missed the first word always, meaning you're always sarcastic.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Invisible said:


> Uber drivers will give a 1 if no cash tip.


and that is clearly wrong and really only means they won't get rematched to said pax. I think I've rec'd one cash tip and it was kinda hidden. Found it in the front seat pocket one day when I was looking for something else.

Pax ratings are from OTHER drivers; unless you know every single driver in every city you drive they have no meaning. I have tolerance and 5 star 'em. Really got to torque my nuts to get me upset. Rides are temporary; some rides I do eye the ETA knowing they will be getting OUT. I guess having a W2 job built my resistance up working with people you kinda don't like much every single day.......THAT is hard. Driving is easy.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

SHalester said:


> so glad Uber doesn't allow drivers to downrate for no tip. omg.


They dont ?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Boca Ratman said:


> They dont ?


nope. once you end the ride you are forced to rate the pax. No way to go back and change.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

SHalester said:


> so glad Uber doesn't allow drivers to downrate for no tip. omg.


It is completely disrespectful to not tip a rideshare driver . Only if the the service given was subpar would it be acceptable not to tip. Let me ask you, do you not leave a tip when you dine out at a restaurant ? I want to understand what type of person you are. Do you drive for Uber because you're lonely and don't like money? How are pax not tipping you a good thing? Elaborate. Don't just insult me .


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

O-Side Uber said:


> It is completely disrespectful to not tip a rideshare driver


Like on the same level if you don't tip your restaurant server? Really? i don't buy it. 
I tip as a eater and as a pax. I tip when service is involved. I tip valet. I tip street airport checkin. I tip hotel staff who help with luggage and I leave some cash behind in the room for housekeeping. 
Why do I drive? Certainly NOT for the money and certainly not for tips. Tips are great when you get them, and no big deal if i don't. I don't judge. I also feel I'm NOT front of house restaurant staff where tipping is required. I'm more concerned for the 1/3 of my pax who don't even bother to rate. 
I hope this gentle reply didn't insult you? Tho your note sure seems to be insulting, or attempting to be. sheesh. Merry Bah Humbug


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

SHalester said:


> Like on the same level if you don't tip your restaurant server? Really? i don't buy it.
> I tip as a eater and as a pax. I tip when service is involved. I tip valet. I tip street airport checkin. I tip hotel staff who help with luggage and I leave some cash behind in the room for housekeeping.
> Why do I drive? Certainly NOT for the money and certainly not for tips. Tips are great when you get them, and no big deal if i don't. I don't judge. I also feel I'm NOT front of house restaurant staff where tipping is required. I'm more concerned for the 1/3 of my pax who don't even bother to rate.
> I hope this gentle reply didn't insult you? Tho your note sure seems to be insulting, or attempting to be. sheesh. Merry Bah Humbug


I'm just not understanding how you can think that pax who don't tip deserve the same amount of stars as pax that actually tipped you. What world are you living in? If we collectively stood together as drivers and delivered a beat down to these ungrateful passengers... your paycheck would go UP! Instead you tried to mock me on here.

I don't have time to downrate every pax on every ride. I three star the fares that paid less than $5 with no tip attached. I only downrate the higher fares that don't tip when the ride took a long time in traffic and left me in the boonies. I also downrate when they fill my entire car with passengers and don't think I deserve a tip.

Because of drivers like you that forgive each one of these inconsiderate butt holes, they all think it's ok because their rating is unaffected. Do you see what's happening here? Do understand why your comments were so stupid?


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

O-Side Uber said:


> I'm just not understanding how you can think that pax who don't tip deserve the same amount of stars as pax that actually tipped you. What world are you living in? *If we collectively stood together as drivers and delivered a beat down to these ungrateful passengers... your paycheck would go UP!*


(1) Someone else will always drive the people you won't. There is an effectively endless supply of new drivers who will keep driving the passengers with lowered ratings. There are many new customers all the time who have not yet proven their behavior as tippers or non-tippers. As a single driver or even as a collective
of multiple drivers, you can't make a dent in these numbers. You will always be driving around some portion of your rides with no tip forthcoming. New riders who you haven't been unmatched with will always be there to disappoint you with no tip. That is the culture and that is the economic reality.

(2) I don't know what the average person's Lyft rating is in your market but I rarely saw any passenger below 4.8. There was effectively no way for me to use Lyft's rating system to determine who to pick up. Uber was slightly better but still not useful since passengers with low ratings still get picked up. If drivers are downrating passengers with any frequency in my market (and they have to be), it is having no effect on passengers' ability to get rides. Rating someone down doesn't constitute a "beat down" unless you are working to get them kicked off the platform, which will almost never happen, or unless other drivers refuse to pick them up based on their rating, which is unlikely to happen in any normal saturated market.

(3) Because of market saturation and all of the new drivers joining all the time, collective action is impossible. Even if you could convince dozens of drivers to take action and rate passengers consistently low, many of those drivers would leave the platform and many new drivers would join the platform with no awareness of the rating etiquette you propose. It's like striking as independent drivers - scabs and defectors are a dime a dozen in rideshare.



SHalester said:


> and that is clearly wrong and really only means they won't get rematched to said pax.


I don't believe rating 1 on Uber unmatches you with passengers. Many drivers have reported that the only way to be unmatched is to get in touch with support. Getting unmatched requires a couple of minutes of chatting with support, unless I am mistaken.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

O-Side Uber said:


> I don't keep notes on each ride. Only a $ sign for cash tippers or "rude" for anyone that I give 2 stars or lower. I just want to make sure the one and two stars stick. The majority of low fares that don't tip I just 3 star with nothing written in the notes.
> 
> Yes I only drive for Lyft. I should've mentioned that. We have 24 hours to rate the deadbeats .


All non-tippers are rated one star by me!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

O-Side Uber said:


> how you can think that pax who don't tip deserve the same amount of stars as pax that actually tipped you


You know we are speaking of Uber, right? As a driver we can't downrate a pax after seeing there is 'no app' tip. Unless you are ONLY speaking of cash tips? I don't get those, I don't give those.....ever.... Besides a crumbled dollar bill I found stuffed in a seat pocket.

If a driver is down rating every pax due due to no cash tip....well glad I ignore pax ratings and give them 5 *; it will help their ave.



waldowainthrop said:


> I don't believe rating 1 on Uber unmatches you with passengers


I only know that from this forum; it has not be confirmed as far as I've seen; but does make sense overall, yeah?


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

waldowainthrop said:


> I don't believe rating 1 on Uber unmatches you with passengers. Many drivers have reported that the only way to be unmatched is to get in touch with support. Getting unmatched requires a couple of minutes of chatting with support, unless I am mistaken.


Correct. On Lyft 3 or below unmatches. I think people got confused about Lyft vs Uber policy.


----------



## Elmo Burrito (Feb 3, 2017)

A couple years ago uber did send a notification at the time of the rating "you will not be matched with this rider again" when pax were rated lower than 3*


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

SHalester said:


> You know we are speaking of Uber, right? As a driver we can't downrate a pax after seeing there is 'no app' tip. Unless you are ONLY speaking of cash tips? I don't get those, I don't give those.....ever.... Besides a crumbled dollar bill I found stuffed in a seat pocket.
> 
> If a driver is down rating every pax due due to no cash tip....well glad I ignore pax ratings and give them 5 *; it will help their ave.
> 
> ...


I only drive for Lyft. I specified that earlier. I simply felt that you were trying to rally everyone into thinking I'm a bad guy for downrating non tippers . Again, I don't down rate everyone of them. Usually it's when I do ten trips with no tips , everyone gets a beat down. Also , the $3 fares that I drive 4 miles to get. They can take the bus or ride a bike. If there is no consequence for not tipping , the passengers will continue that behavior .

It's all good . Be safe out there &#127876;


----------

